

Swift News - wuliwong
http://www.sososwift.com/blog/swift_news

======
wuliwong
We now have support for the posting of any Swift language related link.
Previously, our policy was to remove links that didn't point directly to a
tutorial. Now we have a new section '/news' which houses all the non-tutorial
links.

